# Spinning Inshore rod and reel for Snook and Tarpon



## Steve54 (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm looking for a good spinning setup for inshore fishing for snook and baby tarpon.What are some good suggestions for lures and bait also? Thanks.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Id have to say a Shimano Stradic. They have a couple sizes deppending on your needs. These reels are great, check out the ones bass pro has on combo with the inshore extreme rods. Great setup!


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

Where and how will you be fishing?

Light inshore setup:

7' medium action 8-17lb rod with a fast tip, 2500 sized spinner 10# mono
A Daiwa BG15 is a good reel, as are many of the Shimano 2500-sized reels


Medium inshore setup:

7' medium/heavy action 12-20lb rod with a fast tip, 4000 sized spinner 12#-15# mono
A Daiwa BG20 is a good reel, as are many of the Shimano 4000-sized reels

I like the rod to have the classic "live-bait" action a fast tip with fairly heavy backbone.

For live bait fish big live shrimp,finger mullet, pogies/greenies or pinfish.

I have not caught many snook or tarpon on artificials so I cannot comment on them, other than I have seen big tarpon take Rapala/Yo-zuri/Mirrolures that look like mullet. I have had tarpon take the big 6" Storm Wild-Eye swim shad.


----------

